# Ga16de performance parts ?



## Ak b13 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey guys I'm new to the group. I got my hands on a very clean, very low mile b13 sedan with a ga16de. Was curious what you guys have found for performance parts for the 1.6 and some input on if it's worth building. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Turbocharging seems the most common way to get any power out of this engine. You can Google it, but it might be worth taking a look at this thread:

https://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/26197-instructions-turbo-ga16de.html


----------



## Ak b13 (Jun 1, 2019)

I've noticed that's been the thing to do. I was more curious to know If it's worth building. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Worth" is subjective. If you are looking for all out performance, the SR20 engines are the way to go without getting insane. They come in NA and turbo versions and the SR20DE was available in the B13 SE-R, so you know it fits. But, of course that involves harness adaptation, ECM, getting the transmission and shafts, etc. That said, you can get "reasonable" performance out of the GA16DE if you don't mind sinking a little money and effort into it.


----------



## Ak b13 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well I honestly wouldn't mind squeezing the ga16de for what it has. I know the sr does fit but like you said ecm swap and transmission. Also I'd like to not hop on that band wagon just yet. My 1.6 in the car has alot of life left. It just hit 84 thousand original miles, on the motor chassis and trans

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus from TJ (Jun 27, 2020)

Theres way to many things you can do to the ga16de such as sr20 ecu, maf, tb and injectors. high comp pistons deom a d16 honda engine at 80 mm or .040 intake headers, i have one my self and ill be smoking sr20 engines all day


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Ak b13 said:


> Well I honestly wouldn't mind squeezing the ga16de for what it has. I know the sr does fit but like you said ecm swap and transmission. Also I'd like to not hop on that band wagon just yet. My 1.6 in the car has alot of life left. It just hit 84 thousand original miles, on the motor chassis and trans
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Then keep it STOCK OEM...RUN PLUGS AND SYNTHETIC OIL AS WELL AS A FREE BREATHING AIR FILTER to give you that "EDGE" IT IS A VERY RELIABLE ENGINE BROTHER!!!


----------



## Ga16 life (Aug 12, 2020)

Gus from TJ said:


> Theres way to many things you can do to the ga16de such as sr20 ecu, maf, tb and injectors. high comp pistons deom a d16 honda engine at 80 mm or .040 intake headers, i have one my self and ill be smoking sr20 engines all day


Sr20 ecu is really do fit on b13 ga16de? No wire modification needed?


----------



## Gus from TJ (Jun 27, 2020)

No modification needed just plug and play as longest is a obd1 conector also yoy Will Need injectors maf and tb


----------



## Ga16 life (Aug 12, 2020)

Gus from TJ said:


> No modification needed just plug and play as longest is a obd1 conector also yoy Will Need injectors maf and tb


What happen if dont use maf t.b and injectors of sr20, i just want to use ecu because mine is close to dying.. all stock engine ga16


----------



## Gus from TJ (Jun 27, 2020)

Will have to much air and poor gas


----------



## Ga16 life (Aug 12, 2020)

So im gonna running lean?


----------



## Gus from TJ (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes Whats wrong with yours


----------



## Ga16 life (Aug 12, 2020)

Gus from TJ said:


> Yes Whats wrong with yours


Thanks buddy, ecu close to dying.. i have a spare sr20 ecu, just clearing up things like if i can use it.. thanks again


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Ga16 life said:


> What happen if dont use maf t.b and injectors of sr20, i just want to use ecu because mine is close to dying.. all stock engine ga16


Make sure to GROUND EVERYTHING...I added 2 extra grounds to my B13 1.6...no more crap...it is a Texas/now CA car...one was installed on right Strut bolt(3) and engine...the other was near Battery box to firewall...3 grounds are factory...however no matter where you live...you cannot over ground your car...perfect electronic safeguard insurance...try that 1st before changing out your ECU...AND MAKE SURE ALL CONNECTIONS ARE CLEAN AND TIGHT ON ECU...PLEASE...GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Ga16 life (Aug 12, 2020)

BigSparky said:


> Make sure to GROUND EVERYTHING...I added 2 extra grounds to my B13 1.6...no more crap...it is a Texas/now CA car...one was installed on right Strut bolt(3) and engine...the other was near Battery box to firewall...3 grounds are factory...however no matter where you live...you cannot over ground your car...perfect electronic safeguard insurance...try that 1st before changing out your ECU...AND MAKE SURE ALL CONNECTIONS ARE CLEAN AND TIGHT ON ECU...PLEASE...GOOD LUCK!!!


What you mean cant over ground my car? Im using ground kit..


----------



## AltimateDecision (Dec 22, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> "Worth" is subjective. If you are looking for all out performance, the SR20 engines are the way to go without getting insane. They come in NA and turbo versions and the SR20DE was available in the B13 SE-R, so you know it fits. But, of course that involves harness adaptation, ECM, getting the transmission and shafts, etc. That said, you can get "reasonable" performance out of the GA16DE if you don't mind sinking a little money and effort into it.


Money & Effort are my middle names! Hahaha
(seriously though i also have a GA16DE B13 & I’ve decided I’m not doing a swap till this motor is Dead. This has been super helpful !)


----------

